# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 14.11.2009 - 15.11.2009

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.bbb -> c:\documents and settings\admin\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\sysupd32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.61, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bqbt -> c:\documents and settings\admin\local settings\temp\xdpk.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad1.5719, BitDefender: Backdoor.Agent.AAFO, NOD32: Win32/Agent.HLU trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-QNK [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.culv -> c:\windows\system32\mswsock32.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Agent.AAUX, NOD32: Win32/Agent.QHY trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.wvyv -> c:\windows\system32\hkmrunsrv.dll ( BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Peed.2A24B45A )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.aoec -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\svchost.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.HDrop.b -> c:\documents and settings\солнышуля\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\sysupd32.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Small-NCV [Trj] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.HDrop.b -> c:\documents and settings\admin\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\sysupd32.exeTrojan-PSW.Win32.Bjlog.dlk -> c:\docume~1\alluse~1.win\drm\ugscq.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.gx -> c:\windows\aekgoprn.sysTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.gx -> c:\windows\system32\aekgoprn.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.qfx -> c:\documents and settings\user1.comp1\doctorweb\quarantine\lera[1].htm ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.366, BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.ZBot.QT, AVAST4: Win32:Falder [Trj] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.qfx -> c:\documents and settings\user1.comp1\doctorweb\quarantine\lera[1]0.htm ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.366, BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.ZBot.QT, AVAST4: Win32:Falder [Trj] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.voy -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.106, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Trojan.Win32.Delf.rnk -> c:\windows\system32\crypto32w.dll ( AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Kreeper.wa -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\bsvbt.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.7097, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2670688, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( AVAST4: Win32:Patched-KP [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Scar.anuv -> c:\docume~1\kritin\locals~1\temp\wqyvnwpfriqrzrkp.  exe . ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.46689, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Scar.anuv -> c:\docume~1\kritin\locals~1\temp\wqyvnwpfriqrzrkp.  exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.46689, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Scar.anuv -> c:\docume~1\kritin\locals~1\temp\dyhfyictgyhjslfly  .exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.46689, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Zapchast.agf -> c:\program files\safari\rasadhlp.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.32046 )Trojan.Win32.Zapchast.agf -> c:\program files\mozilla firefox\rasadhlp.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.32046 )Trojan.Win32.Zapchast.agf -> c:\program files\opera 10\rasadhlp.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.32046 )Trojan.Win32.Zapchast.agf -> c:\program files\internet explorer\rasadhlp.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.32046 )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

